# New rings of saturn Dingir full album stream



## brutalwizard (Oct 26, 2012)

only a few minutes in and I am already in love 


a message from the band also 

Here is the official album version of Dingir streamed in high quality. There are many reasons as to why we decided to stream our new album in its entirety before its scheduled release date. One big reason is because we are dealing with legal issues right now which unfortunately WILL push back the release date of Dingir from Nov. 20th to Feb. 5th.

The second reason is that a very poor quality, unfinished, and unmastered, pre-production version of our album went viral across many metal blog spots, torrent sites, and youtube this morning. It is unclear whether the original poster thought that the pre-production version of the album was the actual album, or if the original poster leaked it maliciously. In any case, If you guys are going to listen to a leaked version of our album, we would much rather you listen and jam out to the ACTUAL high quality finished album, rather than a low quality unfinished product. If you DID happen to upload the pre pro version to your Youtube channel (chances are that you did since our video is the first video of the actual finished album) we ask that you please take it down now that the actual album is up streaming because we don't want to confuse people.

The third reason is that we know you are all tired of waiting for this, we are also EQUALLY tired of waiting, and we know that our true fans will continue to support the band, pre order our album, buy our merch, and come out to our shows. If you ARE in fact a true fan of Rings of Saturn, or you like what you are hearing, or you want to see us come to your town our city, then you will share this video EVERYWHERE, you will show all of your friends, and you will pre order and actually still buy our album when it does come out on Feb. 5th because a band's first week album sales dictate what tours the band gets on, what slots they get, and where they are able to go. If you want to see us play in Europe, or Australia, or come back to Canada, or back to your state, then you will pre order Dingir or pick up your copy within the first week of its release. We are only able to keep doing this because of your guys support. We will keep everyone posted on pre-orders and new merch from this page. Again the new release date for Dingir is Feb. 5th and remember, SHARE THIS VIDEO and Enjoy!


----------



## DavidLopezJr (Oct 27, 2012)

God they improved so much.


----------



## spawnofthesith (Oct 27, 2012)

I'm drunk and listening on shitty laptop speakers, but this sounds fucking awesome


----------



## Onegunsolution (Oct 27, 2012)

Technical Wankery Was Yes!  diggin it.


----------



## gunch (Oct 27, 2012)

Those leads were sick

How do you get that tone?


----------



## MastrXploder (Oct 27, 2012)

3:11. God damn heavy


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Oct 27, 2012)

silverabyss said:


> Those leads were sick
> 
> How do you get that tone?



lots of gain, compression and noise gating


the beginning didnt catch my attention right away but as i kept listening it got more and more badass


----------



## Alpenglow (Oct 27, 2012)

My best friend (a kickass vocalist) first showed me this band, but I never got into them too much because it felt like too much technical wankery and not enough melody or composition.
So Dingir is basically exactly what I was waiting for. The programmed drums sound a little too guitar pro, this album kicks absolute ass. They improved soooo much! Also really enjoying some of the clean breaks. That clean bit near the end of Immaculate Order is amazing.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Oct 27, 2012)

This sounds like shit. The rhythem parts are so obviously punched in to hell and back. I dont mind that usually but the chuggig sounds like ass. Wannabe techdeth at the best. Listen to Monumental Torment or Origin instead.


----------



## SenorDingDong (Oct 27, 2012)

Gave it a listen. Just not my cup of tea. It feels more like "technical" deathcore than it does death metal.


----------



## gunch (Oct 27, 2012)

Stealthdjentstic said:


> This sounds like shit. The rhythem parts are so obviously punched in to hell and back. I dont mind that usually but the chuggig sounds like ass. Wannabe techdeth at the best. Listen to Monumental Torment or Origin instead.



True enough, but the leads and clean breaks were neat.

How do they even pull this shit off live?


----------



## DavidLopezJr (Oct 27, 2012)

Stealthdjentstic said:


> Listen to Monumental Torment or Origin instead.


I love those bands but they don't provide clean sections like RoS is now bringing.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Oct 27, 2012)

silverabyss said:


> True enough, but the leads and clean breaks were neat.
> 
> How do they even pull this shit off live?



They don't, watch videos of them on YouTube and they are nowhere near as tight. I dont really care if bands edit the shit out of what they do in the studio but when it gets to the point where its just not possible live, then wtf?  

For example 24:03 in the stream. The first album had loads of this going on too but it was not nearly as annoying. This actually reminds me more of electronic music than anything.


----------



## PyramidSmasher (Oct 27, 2012)

Didnt like the first album at all but this one kicks ass


----------



## brutalwizard (Oct 27, 2012)

I am loving it so far neat heavy tech(core)death.

dont listen to methlab(stealth)


----------



## in-pursuit (Oct 27, 2012)

Dingirlicious!


----------



## ittoa666 (Oct 28, 2012)

Not digging this at all. It's, in a nutshell, just deathcore with some shred.


----------



## DavidLopezJr (Oct 28, 2012)

ittoa666 said:


> It's, in a nutshell, just deathcore with some shred.


lol that's what some people like.


----------



## in-pursuit (Oct 28, 2012)

since nobody else has mentioned it yet, the artwork is pretty cool too. just finished getting through the whole stream now, I think I like it more than the previous one. I love those chunky palm muted chord parts, they sound so juicy.


----------



## gunch (Oct 28, 2012)

in-pursuit said:


> since nobody else has mentioned it yet, the artwork is pretty cool too. just finished getting through the whole stream now, I think I like it more than the previous one. I love those chunky palm muted chord parts, they sound so juicy.




Yeah. even though it sounds cut, pasted, and punched in all to hell I think it gives it a weird aesthetic to the sound, like aliens chattering.

On the other hand this band just reminded me it's been a hell of a long time since I listened to Chepalic Carnage.


----------



## spawnofthesith (Oct 28, 2012)

Stealthdjentstic said:


> They don't, watch videos of them on YouTube and they are nowhere near as tight. I dont really care if bands edit the shit out of what they do in the studio but when it gets to the point where its just not possible live, then wtf?



Last time I saw them (with Origin, Cattle Decap, Aborted fucking awesome show ) they were fucking dead on


----------



## Wookieslayer (Oct 28, 2012)

I'm diggin it :brutal:


----------



## Loomer (Oct 28, 2012)

Wow, that sounds incredibly doctored. Nevermind if they actually can pull it off live, I still think it's pretty dull. Gimme a dumbass D-beat punk song over this any day of the week.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Oct 28, 2012)

Well they have great chops for sure, but those chugs sound hilariously chopped up.


----------



## in-pursuit (Oct 28, 2012)

video went from about 500 views yesterday when I looked it up to 21,000 as of now. one of the suggested videos in youtube is an hour long video of relaxing nature sounds lol.


----------



## Pooluke41 (Oct 28, 2012)

This is a comment on the stream:



> "I've never been a fan of Death-core but since I discovered Embryonic Anomaly, and especially with this crazy shit(which is way better than Anomaly btw) it has allowed me to get into their style of it. This amount of talent is&#65279; missing in modern metal._ It's extremely technical but its not that water down shit in other tech-death metal bands_. Fuck yes Rings of Saturn. Band takes me off this fucking planet with their musical diversity and melodic passages. Mind. Blown. \m/"


----------



## Dunloper (Oct 28, 2012)

These guys are absolutely amazing.


----------



## JoeyW (Oct 28, 2012)

I wouldn't mind the obvious studio magic going on if the leads were actually interesting.

Sounds better than their first release though!


----------



## ShadowFactoryX (Oct 28, 2012)

as a drummer i understand the importance of triggers in crazy technical bands, but GOOD GOD is that overly sampled. the snare sounds like a wet far that makes your butt cheeks clap

i know this is for some people out there, and hey thats fine, but to me its just wanky deathcore, i cant believe how bonered up people are over this
chug>wank>repeat


----------



## Eptaceros (Oct 28, 2012)

goddamn. everything about this sounds fake. still can't polish turds.


----------



## Somnium (Oct 28, 2012)

I've only listened to the first 3-4 songs so far but this is definitely a huge improvement over their previous material.


----------



## brutalwizard (Oct 28, 2012)

Another message from the band.&#8206;
[OFFICIAL DINGIR MP3 DOWNLOAD] As many of you know, a poor quality, unfinished, pre-production version of our new album Dingir was leaked yesterday and went viral across many bloodspots, torrent sites, and Youtube. We posted our full album stream on Youtube in response to these leaks, and because our album release date was pushed back to Feb. 5th due to legal issues that we are dealing with. If everyone is going to be listening to our new album, we would much rather have everyone listen and jam out to our high quality finished product and share that, rather then the poor quality unfinished pre-production. In an attempt to further remedy the situation apart from our album stream on Youtube, we have worked in collaboration with Total Deathcore to allow you to download each official song as an MP3 separately from the stream of the actual finished album that we posted on Youtube. 

We are making these songs available to everyone so you all can enjoy them away from our Youtube stream while you wait for Dingir's release on Feb. 5th, and in hopes that all these blogspots, and torrent sites will update their links and post our actual finished high quality album. No matter how people get our music, we always want you guys, as well as any new listers, to hear us at our best and the way we envisioned our music to be. We ask that anyone who has uploaded the low quality, unfinished, pre-production versions of our songs to youtube (basically everyone who has made videos so far) to please remove them and instead you can now put up our actual high quality official album versions of these songs if you want. Please spread the word about this, and give this post a share!

Lastly, as we mentioned in our previous posts, a band's first week album sales dictate how many tours they get on as well as what slots they get on the tours and where they are able to go. So if you are a true Rings of Saturn fan, or like what you hear in our music, or want us to come to your city, state, or country, then we ask that you please still pre-order or purchase our album when it drops on Feb. 5th to support us. We are only able to do this because of you guys! So download, listen, share, and enjoy!

RINGS OF SATURN "DINGIR" OFFICIAL ALBUM STREAM AND DOWNLOAD [EXCLUSIVE]


----------



## Kiwimetal101 (Oct 28, 2012)

Honestly sounds like poop to me... I Don't get it...


----------



## spawnofthesith (Oct 28, 2012)

Bring the hate, but this shit is winsauce in my book


----------



## DiezelMonster (Oct 28, 2012)

This sounds like an evil death metal video game! I strangely like this...A LOT!


----------



## Mwoit (Oct 28, 2012)

That snare is driving me nuts.


----------



## brutalwizard (Oct 28, 2012)

I love the fake sounding mega odd drums


----------



## Empryrean (Oct 28, 2012)

I really dig the heavy chaos, but whenever I hear the drums alone, I want to ease the volume lower


----------



## brutalwizard (Oct 28, 2012)

YESSHUH that rocking park pony lol


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Oct 28, 2012)

^the part at 2:46 sounds so fucking sick


----------



## kevdes93 (Oct 29, 2012)

more sweeps than a fucking street cleaner


----------



## kevdes93 (Oct 29, 2012)

maybe id be more interested if they posted things other than memes on facebook all day.


----------



## TheDuatAwaits (Oct 29, 2012)

kevdes93 said:


> maybe id be more interested if they posted things other than memes on facebook all day.



This.


----------



## Larrikin666 (Oct 29, 2012)

Hmmmm....as a pretty big tech death fan, I'm pretty up in the air about this. I typically don't care about overly technical parts being punched in to death on an album as long as someone takes the time to blend those parts. The clean breaks they throw in are actually the most interesting parts to me. Diminished harmonies so ridiculously overused in my opinion, but these guys are at least doing something more interesting by doing them clean.

Bah. I'll keep dissecting.


----------



## The Omega Cluster (Oct 29, 2012)

That is the reason why Steve West began melting.


----------



## Nykur_Myrkvi (Oct 29, 2012)

Just listened to it on repeat several times (just kind of left it on) while playing Mass Effect online.

I must say it's a HUGE improvement on their first album. It's not my favorite album of the year, not in my top ten but in movie terms:

It's not the epic by one of my favorite directors, the one I'll recommend to everyone and watch over and over again.

However it is the really fun comedy that I'll remember a joke from every now and then and I'll love watching once in a while.

It's a really "fun" album. Whether or not it's really "good" or if this will be something I'll stop listening to within a week remains to be seen.

I actually like it being doctored and copy pasted to death. It reminds me of my favorite Rings of Saturn thing ever:

**


----------



## ItWillDo (Oct 29, 2012)

This album is insane, the melody in "Objective to Harvest" is fucking glorious. Excellent release.


----------



## DavidLopezJr (Oct 29, 2012)

Larrikin666 said:


> Hmmmm....as a pretty big tech death fan, I'm pretty up in the air about this. I typically don't care about overly technical parts being punched in to death on an album as long as someone takes the time to blend those parts. The clean breaks they throw in are actually the most interesting parts to me. Diminished harmonies so ridiculously overused in my opinion, but these guys are at least doing something more interesting by doing them clean.
> 
> Bah. I'll keep dissecting.


I'm usually against bands trying to be ubertechnical and missing out on being "musical" but I think it fits the vibe of what they are going for well.


----------



## StewartEhoff (Oct 29, 2012)

Turned it off after 2 minutes, that snare is a disgrace to humanity.


----------



## insaneshawnlane (Oct 29, 2012)

I usually don't like this kind of ridiculousness but this is pretty cool.

If you hear it like it's electronic music and not metal I think it clicks more easily.


----------



## The Omega Cluster (Oct 29, 2012)

The Omega Cluster said:


> That is the reason why Steve West began melting.



Damn... No one gets it?


----------



## spawnofthesith (Oct 30, 2012)

insaneshawnlane said:


> I usually don't like this kind of ridiculousness but this is pretty cool.
> 
> If you hear it like it's electronic music and not metal I think it clicks more easily.



I don't quite agree, but along the same lines, I feel like many are approaching this album as a tech death album, when its merely just some cool deathcore with techy parts. As a fan of both technical death metal, and deathcore (gasp!) I think this is a awesome album. Definitely dont view it as tech death though.


----------



## baptizedinblood (Oct 30, 2012)

This is great. I liked the first album, but then I saw them live and they were just...abysmal. If they can manage to translate this album well in a live setting, call me a reborn fan.


----------



## brutalwizard (Oct 30, 2012)




----------



## thrsher (Oct 30, 2012)

their current bassist, sean martinez live on long island, good dude and is the real deal. dude is a machine. i believe he still tours with decrepit birth as well. done the last 2 with them.


----------



## spawnofthesith (Oct 31, 2012)

Not exactly related to the new album, but did y'all hear that Lucas Mann will have a guest solo on the upcoming Infant Annihilator album? I'm stoked on that


----------



## Hybrid138 (Nov 6, 2012)

Are we not going to talk about the half speed recording debate?


----------



## baptizedinblood (Nov 6, 2012)

Hybrid138 said:


> Are we not going to talk about the half speed recording debate?




After the whole HAARP Machine ordeal, I honestly don't think it's a good idea. Threads will get closed, arguments will ensue.


----------



## spawnofthesith (Nov 6, 2012)

Hybrid138 said:


> Are we not going to talk about the half speed recording debate?



It's pretty much confirmed 100% bullshit....


Butthurt ex band members talking shit



The album engineer's own words...


----------



## Hybrid138 (Nov 6, 2012)

baptizedinblood said:


> After the whole HAARP Machine ordeal, I honestly don't think it's a good idea. Threads will get closed, arguments will ensue.



Nevermind. I didn't know about the HAARP Machine ordeal...


----------



## Compton (Nov 6, 2012)

It is what it is, lots of cool heh-veh parts, some meedlymeedly stuff that sounds the same as the one 2 min before. But i'll take it, improvement for sure!


----------



## Brodessa (Nov 7, 2012)

I loved Embryonic Anomaly, and just from listening to the Album Sampler, I could tell this was going to be a FANTASTIC album. Peter Pawlak leaving the band was a bit off-putting (as I was in LOVE with his vocal style), but the new guy definitely showed his stuff. The vocals were kickass, and the writing was awesome. The only gripes I have are about the drums, way too robotic and produced. Overall, though.. I was very impressed with Lucas and the group. AWESOME SHIT. \m/


----------



## spawnofthesith (Nov 9, 2012)

Brodessa said:


> I loved Embryonic Anomaly, and just from listening to the Album Sampler, I could tell this was going to be a FANTASTIC album. Peter Pawlak leaving the band was a bit off-putting (as I was in LOVE with his vocal style), but the new guy definitely showed his stuff. The vocals were kickass, and the writing was awesome. The only gripes I have are about the drums, way too robotic and produced. Overall, though.. I was very impressed with Lucas and the group. AWESOME SHIT. \m/



Peter was also a really funny dude on stage


----------



## TheOddGoat (Nov 9, 2012)

I know on this forum this could come off as trolling but I'm serious:

I think a lot of those leads would sound better played by (carefully picked) synths, but overall it sounds pretty cool.

Not a masterpiece to me, but still quite neat.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Nov 9, 2012)

Stealthdjentstic said:


> Well they have great chops for sure, but those chugs sound hilariously chopped up.



Brings a whole new meaning to the term chops, eh? At any rate, I like their little explanation. Seem like cool guys.


----------



## MikeH (Nov 10, 2012)

I was never into their old material. In fact, I hated it. But this has grown on me quite a lot. I'm still not a fan of the super-quantized fake drums, but it's more accessible than the last album, in my opinion. And the vocals are better as well.


----------



## Heroin (Nov 12, 2012)

holy tits, I just found out about them today. consider me a fan


----------



## MythicSquirrel (Nov 13, 2012)

I usually despise death metal like this, but I gotta say. This is just a fun album to listen to. I totally dig it, definitely buying it once it's released.


----------



## Krullnar (Nov 13, 2012)

I'm normally bored by this style, but this is a unique sound. The video game leads are awesome.


----------



## Brodessa (Nov 13, 2012)

spawnofthesith said:


> Peter was also a really funny dude on stage


I never got to see them live unfortunately, but from the performances I saw on websites and such... Peter seemed to be a really cool guy on and off stage. His stage presence was INCREDIBLE, (and so was his hair xD) I was lucky enough to have a conversation with him on Facebook, and it was a really awesome moment.


----------



## straightshreddd (Feb 1, 2013)

Sorry if this is a semi necro bump(it's only a few months old) but I just downloaded this today and I must say this is some truly bangin' metal. I haven't been listening to much metal lately because I haven't been impressed with a lot of what I've been hearing and on top of that, I was starting to only dig instrumental tracks, but this band is amazing to me. Technical, aggressive, and even melodic at times. Diggin' it a bunch.


----------



## SD83 (Feb 1, 2013)

The video game sounds and the ultra-fake drums totally ruin it for me. I could maybe get along with the sound of the drums, but those leads that don't sound anything like a guitar to my ears... no way. If they would change the drum sound and reduce the leads by about 80% I might actually like them. Still, impressive skills...


----------



## JoeyW (Feb 1, 2013)

The vocals just make this record for me haha, so gnarly!


----------



## NovaReaper (Feb 1, 2013)

my goodness, this band is fucking heinous

UNHAILS


----------



## spawnofthesith (Feb 2, 2013)

NovaReaper said:


> my goodness, this band is fucking heinous
> 
> UNHAILS



I like heinous when it comes to metal


----------



## Gnome7 (Feb 3, 2013)

The drums are horrid. This just sounds like overly unnecessary technical deathcore. Not really interesting, I'm going to pass on it.


----------



## blaaargh (Feb 3, 2013)

Why is this back? Shit sounds like a mashup of Suicide Silence and Brain Drill. Cool if that's your thing, but to my ears it just sounds like garbage.


----------



## abandonist (Feb 3, 2013)

That drum sound makes me very sad.


----------



## spawnofthesith (Feb 3, 2013)

I like the first album better


----------



## brutalwizard (Feb 3, 2013)

Still digging this album and still love the drum tones.


----------



## Deathspell Omega (Feb 3, 2013)

blaaargh said:


> Why is this back? Shit sounds like a mashup of Suicide Silence and Brain Drill. Cool if that's your thing, but to my ears it just sounds like garbage.



Sir, you`re spot on with that comparison !  Stylistically it`s an exact blend of SS and BD. Then again, it COULD be pretty good at least, IF done with different sounds. The production does not come across as being technically futuristic at all (I guess, ROS were going for that kinda vibe, but they failed), it just sounds processed in an almost comical way. It`s not sci-fi, just plastic. And the habit of relying on too many hipster deathcore breakdowns doesn`t really help either. 
The vocals sound thick though and the guy seems to have some talent at least. Probably these guys could be better than they are now, so there might be hope.


----------



## kevdes93 (Feb 4, 2013)

vocals are great, everything else.... ehh...


----------



## NovaReaper (Feb 4, 2013)

this band reflects the seriously laughable state of "metal" that reaches the surface and gains exposure. guitars are designed to deliver instant gratification in the form of extremely processed sweeping and staccato breakdowns, while the so called "technical" riffs carry no substance behind them, comprised of merely nothing but the standard cartoony diminished and augmented sounds and haunted house cradle of filth harmonic minor licks (don't get me wrong, the diminished and augmented scales are great tools when used by musicians...but not here). 

there's no baroque-esque counterpoint ala spawn of possession, there's nothing resembling the brutally crushing jazz inspired rhythms and atonal motion of suffocation or defeated sanity, there's no grooving triplet feel melodic riffs that even substandard deathcore bands like all shall perish or the black dahlia murder figured out existed, there's not even a single riff that sounds like anything resembling "metal." i understand they're trying to go for an alien/sci-fi kind of feel but it just falls short and ends up sounding like a cartoon. check out mithras if you actually want to hear some futuristic sounding metal.

don't even get me started on the drums. i use a drum machine to write as well, but if you actually have a drummer listed in your band line-up and you go into a studio to record an album, theres absolutely no excuse for the drums to sound like this. 

3/10, i think i heard them use a few pinch harmonics throughout the album. check this album out if bands like brain drill and mall-wiggnancy are your thing


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Feb 4, 2013)

^ how in any way is The Black Dahlia Murder a deathcore band, not trying to start a genre war but thats just ignorant.

they're also not trying to sound like SoP or Suffocation, they set out to sound like RoS which is what they did and they did it perfectly.


----------



## PollutedSanctum (Feb 4, 2013)

These guys can't compose music to save their lives. They aren't even that technical. They use a harmonizer with major thirds to make it sound hard to play. All they do is augmented arpeggios. Anyone can do this who has a moderate amount of talent. Rings of Saturn is everything wrong with death metal today.


----------



## Xaios (Feb 4, 2013)

I occasionally heard some good ideas, but that was mostly completely forgettable. Don't get me wrong, if they can play anywhere near that then they're miles better at their instruments than I am, but it was such an unremarkable listen. For the most part, it all just blurs together.


----------



## straightshreddd (Feb 4, 2013)

brutalwizard said:


> Still digging this album and still love the drum tones.



Yeah, I've been listening to it a bunch since getting it. I love the drum tone and the balance of all the instruments and vocals. The guitar tone is nice, too. If they don't like it, 'tis whatevs.  This is one of the very few recent bands whose vocals I like. There's some nasty riffs in there, too. Such tight playing.

I'm about to start reading the lyrics.


----------



## Deathspell Omega (Feb 4, 2013)

PollutedSanctum said:


> These guys can't compose music to save their lives. They aren't even that technical. They use a harmonizer with major thirds to make it sound hard to play. All they do is augmented arpeggios. Anyone can do this who has a moderate amount of talent. Rings of Saturn is everything wrong with death metal today.



IF it is death metal at all really. Dingir is not utter garbage and while there are some promising parts here and there and a talented growler, in the big picture ROS have completely failed to achieve a convincing representation of this whole science fiction dm vibe. A band like Wormed sounds waaay more believable in comparison. ROS, while talented, are trying too hard.


----------



## Deathspell Omega (Feb 4, 2013)

straightshreddd said:


> Yeah, I've been listening to it a bunch since getting it. I love the drum tone and the balance of all the instruments and vocals. The guitar tone is nice, too. If they don't like it, 'tis whatevs.  This is one of the very few recent bands whose vocals I like. There's some nasty riffs in there, too. Such tight playing.
> 
> I'm about to start reading the lyrics.



Such tight EDITING.  But no hate here, the band possesses some talent. It`s just not nearly as technical and sci-fi as they intend to be. They are still tryhards and must learn a lot.


----------



## straightshreddd (Feb 4, 2013)

I can't believe this band is getting so much hate. lol I've heard terrible bands get showered in praise and compliments on here and then I see this.  I understand that it's all subjective but jeez, guys.


----------



## straightshreddd (Feb 4, 2013)

Deathspell Omega said:


> Such tight EDITING.  But no hate here, the band possesses some talent. It`s just not nearly as technical and sci-fi as they intend to be. They are still tryhards and must learn a lot.



What's wrong with trying hard? Are they supposed to be all nonchalant and act like they don't care? Come on, man. Like, seriously. lol I don't think they're "shooting for an image" like you think. I think it's just a theme they chose. You're looking way too much into it.

Also, they have a youtube channel(how I discovered them) showing them play stuff. 

Yes, there's post processing but why pick it apart so much? I think every album that goes through mixing and mastering has it. Anyway, I understand it's not everyone's cup of tea, but it's very surprising to see young, talented musicians who make (IMO) great sounding music get utterly shat on. haha If a djent album comes out, it's as if Jesus, himself, has released it.


----------



## Narrillnezzurh (Feb 4, 2013)

Deathspell Omega said:


> in the big picture ROS have completely failed to achieve a convincing representation of this whole science fiction dm vibe.



I have to disagree, I thought the first album pulled off the artificial vibe really well. I haven't listened to Dingir yet though.


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Feb 4, 2013)

this is going to make me sound like a hipster but i think its just cause most people dont like it because they just dont "get it", when i say that i mean they just dont get that the whole point of RoS is to create the most over the top and ridiculous sounding music as possible and IMO they did it awesomely while knowing they would get loads of hate but they clearly didnt give a shit and did it anyway. Now excuse me while i put on my thick rimmed glasses and reblog some stuff on Tumblr


----------



## Narrillnezzurh (Feb 4, 2013)

Absolutely. I totally agree.


----------



## straightshreddd (Feb 4, 2013)

BIG ND SWEATY said:


> this is going to make me sound like a hipster but i think its just cause most people dont like it because they just dont "get it", when i say that i mean they just dont get that the whole point of RoS is to create the most over the top and ridiculous sounding music as possible and IMO they did it awesomely while knowing they would get loads of hate but they clearly didnt give a shit and did it anyway. Now excuse me while i put on my thick rimmed glasses and reblog some stuff on Tumblr




Exactly.

I didn't want to say this because I hate getting neg-repped for stupid shit but I honestly think some people are a little intimidated by them. Some people get so used to idolizing one band or style that when something new comes along, they immediately shun it. I'm not saying everyone who doesn't like ROS is thinking like that.

I think ROS is refreshing and different from a lot of stuff I've been hearing lately. If you don't think so, why shit on them for no reason? Ignore the thread and their music and go listen to something you like.


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Feb 4, 2013)

thanks for not signing your neg rep anonymous user who probably wont even say why they dont like it


----------



## NovaReaper (Feb 4, 2013)

it'd be different if rings of saturn were the first band to do this, i mightve even laughed and found it pretty amusing, but the sad truth is that this stuff has been played to death for years now


hell, necrophagist was doing this back in 1999


but you're right, i'm intimidated by rings of saturn, theyre so scary man i cant comprehend it


----------



## Narrillnezzurh (Feb 4, 2013)

None of those bands are texturally similar to Rings of Saturn.


----------



## NovaReaper (Feb 4, 2013)

you're right actually, all of those bands have good sounding drum machines


----------



## Narrillnezzurh (Feb 4, 2013)

NovaReaper said:


> good sounding drum machines



You're missing the point.


----------



## NovaReaper (Feb 4, 2013)

so their point is to sound terrible on purpose?

may i recommend some IWABO or design the skyline?


----------



## Narrillnezzurh (Feb 4, 2013)

Terrible is a subjective term. Their point was to sound _artificial._


----------



## straightshreddd (Feb 4, 2013)

NovaReaper said:


> you're right actually, all of those bands have good sounding drum machines



Alright, man. Now you're just trolling for no reason. lol Why so much negativity? Haven't you got better things to do?


----------



## NovaReaper (Feb 4, 2013)

i'm not trolling at all man, i'm just making observations based on what i hear. all of those bands on the last page have objectively better sounding drums than rings of saturn, and it's obvious rings of saturn is heavily influenced by those bands. my IWABO and design the skyline recommendations were also sincere, those are two bands which utilize excessive studio processing in order to create an artificial (lol) type of sound.

you guys are hurt my fealings


----------



## Narrillnezzurh (Feb 4, 2013)

NovaReaper said:


> all of those bands on the last page have objectively better sounding drums than rings of saturn



No, they have objectively more _realistic_ sounding drums. You're the one equating more realistic to better, and that's a completely subjective equation.


----------



## straightshreddd (Feb 4, 2013)

NovaReaper said:


> i'm not trolling at all man, i'm just making observations based on what i hear. all of those bands on the last page have objectively better sounding drums than rings of saturn, and it's obvious rings of saturn is heavily influenced by those bands. my IWABO and design the skyline recommendations were also sincere, those are two bands which utilize excessive studio processing in order to create an artificial (lol) type of sound.
> 
> you guys are hurt my fealings



His drums are triggered and seem artificial to you, but here's a fact: a guy(young guy) is actually playing it. 

You ever hear of a band called Thy Devourer?

Thy Devourer - "Tyranny Speaks" - YouTube

Intensely fast drums triggered and post processed. Their drummer, who is my friend Jose, plays just like that live. I've jammed with him several times and we had a project in the works at one point. 

If ROS's drummer plays like that live(they have a vid of him doing a play through but with camera mic quality) then who cares if it SOUNDS or SEEMS fake and artificial. That sound was their aim and I like it. If you don't, go listen to music you do like. You don't need to push your interests and preferences on us, bud.


----------



## Deathspell Omega (Feb 5, 2013)

Sorry, but I find it hilarious how people (like to...)think anyone should be "intimidated" by ROS. It`s almost cute.  And artists who come up with that "we don`t give a shit, you don`t get it"attitude are just trying hard to save face after they miserably failed to receive the sooo much expected praise for sooome technical parts in their music. Also, there is a vast difference between actual "hate" and an accurate and critical analysis. Over the top ? Ridiculously technical ?  We`ve heard it all before. ROS are not "alien", but all too human, because they need a processing and editing jungle above the actual craftsmanship (which, when done properly, can make someone sound really futuristic and extreme, but it`s not the case here). Dingir is just goofy and cartoonish for the most part, an unintentional exaggeration of the so-called br0000tality and therefore not truly brutal at all. Again, the band is talented and a work in progress with pretty cool growls, so there is hope. But in order to be ahead of the pack and really innovative and less pretentious much more work needs to be done. By the way, some djent bands have the exact same problem.


----------



## straightshreddd (Feb 5, 2013)

Deathspell Omega said:


> Sorry, but I find it hilarious how people (like to...)think anyone should be "intimidated" by ROS. It`s almost cute.  And artists who come up with that "we don`t give a shit, you don`t get it"attitude are just trying hard to save face after they miserably failed to receive the sooo much expected praise for sooome technical parts in their music. Also, there is a vast difference between actual "hate" and an accurate and critical analysis. Over the top ? Ridiculously technical ?  We`ve heard it all before. ROS are not "alien", but all too human, because they need a processing and editing jungle above the actual craftsmanship (which, when done properly, can make someone sound really futuristic and extreme, but it`s not the case here). Dingir is just goofy and cartoonish for the most part, an unintentional exaggeration of the so-called br0000tality and therefore not truly brutal at all. Again, the band is talented and a work in progress with pretty cool growls, so there is hope. But in order to be ahead of the pack and really innovative and less pretentious much more work needs to be done. By the way, some djent bands have the exact same problem.



You mad. lol Dude, get over it and yourself, please. There are other threads where you can speak positively or constructively criticize bands you do like. "Accurate and critical analysis"? Dude, you're trolling because some people said they like a band that you don't.

"Not truly brutal at all" Ah, you're one of those guys.

"Pretty cool growls" I lol'd

"In order to be ahead of the pack" So, music is a race/competition?

I respect your differing opinion and criticism is not always a bad thing, but spewing insults and assumptions because someone opposed your opinion is entirely different altogether, bud.

Can we just squash this because I kinda would like to hear some stuff about the band from people who do like them and this "debate" is clouding the thread with awkwardness. Please?


----------



## NovaReaper (Feb 6, 2013)

why shouldn't people be allowed to voice their opinions on a message board?


----------



## abandonist (Feb 6, 2013)

Because they might be negative and that would cut down on all the hugs.

Do _you_ want less hugs?


----------



## brutalwizard (Feb 6, 2013)

Back on topic Pressed albums came out today.


----------



## straightshreddd (Feb 6, 2013)

brutalwizard said:


> Back on topic Pressed albums came out today.



Sick. Planning on getting it asap. When are they going to stop selling the limited edition Dingir tees?


And @Nova: Voicing an opinion is fine, but bashing is just trolling. Especially if you bash the band every time someone has anything good to say about them. There are constructive ways to get a point across without resorting to nonsense.


----------



## Metal_Webb (Feb 6, 2013)

When the stream was posted I didn't really give it a proper listen, just heard the drums and tonez and wanted to vomit haha.

Have actually given it a listen and I'm not minding what I'm hearing, may have to get a physical copy methinks.


----------



## cronux (Feb 6, 2013)

i'll just leave this here  

Did Rings of Saturn Record Their New Album at Half-Speed? | MetalSucks


----------



## brutalwizard (Feb 6, 2013)

cronux said:


> i'll just leave this here
> 
> Did Rings of Saturn Record Their New Album at Half-Speed? | MetalSucks



Old news no one cares.


----------



## blaaargh (Feb 6, 2013)

straightshreddd said:


> You mad. lol Dude, get over it and yourself, please. There are other threads where you can speak positively or constructively criticize bands you do like. "Accurate and critical analysis"? Dude, you're trolling because some people said they like a band you don't.
> 
> I respect your differing opinion and criticism is not always a bad thing, but spewing insults and assumptions because someone opposed your opinion is entirely different altogether


It's pretty obvious that you're the only one here who's mad. Dude was not disrespectful or insulting for one second. In fact, he was much more generous than most detractors of the band are. And as for that last paragraph... if anyone's "spewing insults because someone has a different opinion" it's you. I'd say you should take your own advice and chill the fuck out. Not everyone thinks that this band that you happen to like is all they're cracked up to be. This is true about literally every artist that will ever exist, so you're just gonna have to learn to deal with it.


----------



## -One- (Feb 6, 2013)

Is it just me, or does anyone else actually prefer the preproduction version of the album, as opposed to the final mix/master? The preproduction sounds way less saturated with gain on the guitars, the drums still sound huge, but less ridiculous, and the vocals aren't super edited. Overall, I think that the preproduction version shits on the final product in pretty much every way.


----------



## Narrillnezzurh (Feb 6, 2013)

I haven't listened to either as of yet, but I'd definitely like to compare the two. Where can I find the pre-production version?


----------



## straightshreddd (Feb 6, 2013)

blaaargh said:


> It's pretty obvious that you're the only one here who's mad. Dude was not disrespectful or insulting for one second. In fact, he was much more generous than most detractors of the band are. And as for that last paragraph... if anyone's "spewing insults because someone has a different opinion" it's you. I'd say you should take your own advice and chill the fuck out. Not everyone thinks that this band that you happen to like is all they're cracked up to be. This is true about literally every artist that will ever exist, so you're just gonna have to learn to deal with it.



Whatever, dude.  I have a few rebuttles to close your informal fallacy, but I'm done. lol


----------



## -One- (Feb 7, 2013)

Narrillnezzurh said:


> I haven't listened to either as of yet, but I'd definitely like to compare the two. Where can I find the pre-production version?


It's been floating around the internet as a torrent, but I figured, they released the album for free, I downloaded that first, so I might as well go and hear their prepro version too (I'm a bit of a production nut, so I love that stuff), and I know they released the final one so that people didn't have to hear the prepro, but I think it's far better. So yeah, download at your own discretion


----------



## Narrillnezzurh (Feb 7, 2013)

I already pre-ordered Dingir, so I don't have any moral qualms with torrenting the pre-production version if I have to. I was just wondering if it was up streaming anywhere before I downloaded it


----------



## Narrillnezzurh (Feb 8, 2013)

After listening to both versions, I have to agree that the pre-production version is much cleaner sounding. Now if only I could find it in lossless format 

As for the album as a whole, I don't get all the hate. I think it's a great album save for Utopia.


----------



## Nykur_Myrkvi (Feb 22, 2013)

Bump for signature 8 string:

Timeline Photos | Facebook


----------



## Wings of Obsidian (Feb 22, 2013)

Nykur_Myrkvi said:


> Bump for signature 8 string:
> 
> Timeline Photos | Facebook



Bump for an "I beat you to it" moment. (Below).



Wings of Obsidian said:


> I would like to take a moment to welcome Lucas Mann of Rings of Saturn to the Etherial family!


----------



## Nykur_Myrkvi (Feb 22, 2013)

Wings of Obsidian said:


> Bump for an "I beat you to it" moment. (Below).


Oh, well I don't go to the Etherial thread very often...


----------



## Danukenator (Feb 22, 2013)

Nykur_Myrkvi said:


> Bump for signature 8 string:
> 
> Timeline Photos | Facebook



I knew before I clicked the link it was going to be Etherial. Frankly, the amount of signatures by smaller brands has made be a jaded cynic.


----------



## Nykur_Myrkvi (Feb 26, 2013)

Playthrough video of Peeling Arteries featuring a short haired Lucas.


----------



## abandonist (Feb 26, 2013)

He looks so... clean.


----------



## BTD_Austin (Feb 28, 2013)

Love the new vocalist. Every single one of these guys is in the top of their league. Cant wait to open for them again in April.


----------



## zgov (Mar 16, 2013)

Stealthdjentstic said:


> This sounds like shit. The rhythem parts are so obviously punched in to hell and back. I dont mind that usually but the chuggig sounds like ass. Wannabe techdeth at the best. Listen to Monumental Torment or Origin instead.



To each their own but I gotta say I loved it man, its not my favorite tone by any means (favorite sound prolly being marc okubo's from Veil of Maya... he is a god of sound and writing) but I thought it was good


----------



## Nykur_Myrkvi (Mar 17, 2013)

Yeah, I totally get the hate (it's an easy album to hate) but I love the album.


----------



## Zerox8610 (Mar 17, 2013)

If you don't like it don't listen to it. Why is that such a hard concept to grasp?

I've been digging this album a lot lately. Saw em when they played with Decapitated and they totally hold up live too.


----------



## abandonist (Mar 23, 2013)

Bump!

You know what?

For whatever reason I listened to the Dingir album straight through and I'll admit to being wrong on this one - I like it. Even if the drum sound is kinda terrible. I'm holding my ground on that one.


----------



## straightshreddd (Mar 25, 2013)

They're coming to Philly on April 6th. Finna be there, sons! Anyone else checkin' them out in Philly?


----------



## brutalwizard (Mar 25, 2013)

^^ Then in boise idaho on 4/11 thats a drive haha


----------



## straightshreddd (Mar 25, 2013)

Hell yeah. Didn't even notice that. lol


----------



## Nykur_Myrkvi (May 13, 2013)

I stumbled upon this today, thought this would be the appropriate place to post it:



It made me laugh.


----------



## spawnofthesith (May 13, 2013)

I lol'ed


----------



## Nykur_Myrkvi (May 13, 2013)

spawnofthesith said:


> I lol'ed


The intense look into the camera in the end was just too good.


----------

